# fessenden fire dept will be hosting a coyote tourn



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Fessenden coyote tournament will feb 9th will post more in the next few days :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yay!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I guess forest is on his way!










xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Don't tell xdeano what I got him for Christmas!


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

FESSENDEN FIRE DEPARTMENT COYOTE TOURNAMENT
RULES

1. Entry fee.$60 per team pre registered or $65 day of (66% pay back) 1st place - 35% 2nd place - 25% 3rd - 20% 4th place - 15% 5th place - 5%

2. Largest coyotes ($10) and smallest coyotes ($10) weighs will be taken at check in (100% payback)

3. No Para Planes, ultra lights, airplanes, ATV's and/or snowmobiles

4. Predators can be taken with any center fire, shotgun, rim fire or bow

5. No more than two people on a team. One vehicle only

6. Core Temps will be taken from all predators at check in. Predators who don't match core temp and time will be disqualified

7. The day of the tournament blocks will be distributed at the morning check in and placed in each coyotes mouth immediately after retrieval. The block must have the team number and time of day marked clearly on the tag. Band will be provided to place around the coyotes upper and lower jaw to secure the book

8. All entrants must be available to answer question at both morning and evening check ins.

9. No live dogs or decoys

10. No bating

11. Mouth call, hand calls, and electronic calls can be used

12. No pooling of animals

13. Check in time strongly enforced. It is the contests responsibility to check - in with tournament official. Check in times are 6:30 am and 7:00 pm

14. You have to locate and call your own predators. You cannot have another team scouting for you

15. All coyotes will be inspected and will be dotion to the tournament to help coer the cost of the event
TEAM MEMBERS
___________________________ ____________________________________

The additional 33% goes to support the Fessenden Fire Department. 
There will also be a gun raffle after the hunt. 
Any questions call Chris (701)341-0794 
We would like for you to pre register.
Name_______________________ Name_______________________ $60 Entry fee 
Address____________________Address______________________ ____________________________ __________________________ 
age_________ phone_______________ age___________ phone___________ 
E-mail________________________ E-mail_____________________

send to 
Chris Werlinger 
1340 37th st ne
harvey nd 58341


----------



## BubbaND (Jan 13, 2013)

When will this be held? I would most definitely like to participate in this tournament!


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

feb 9th look forward to seeing you there


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

A 6:30am check in doesn't give a guy much time to get out to the area he's planning on calling...


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Im there by 545 we usually end up releasing earlier than that


----------



## cory.loos (Dec 26, 2009)

Anyone have any info how many teams are signed up?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Cory,

There are usually about 15 teams or so that come to the shoot. It's ran very clean.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> There are usually about 15 teams or so that come to the shoot. It's ran very clean.


Si me gusta.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

times getting close just a handful of teams preregistered but several say they are coming hope to see you all there. :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good luck to everyone this weekend! Papapete and I won't make it this year...both of us have family obligations this weekend.

Coyoteman will take good care of you! :beer:


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

to bad you cant make it maybe next year


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

coyoteman said:


> to bad you cant make it maybe next year


I think we will next year! Lots of things going on with both our kids this winter with their hockey games, and papapetes wife is in Texas for a convention. Love your tournament...it's hard to know we are going to miss it :x


----------

